# Problema con placa de PCB (circuito)



## fAnts (Dic 1, 2012)

Tengo un problema al intentar conectar un mando de arcade al pc. Al conectarlo al PC no lo detecta, y la placa se pone muy caliente en la zona marcada con circulo rojo:









http://i.imgur.com/9GCv0.jpg?1
http://i.imgur.com/9NpTX.jpg?1


Se conecta con USB, el mando en cuestion se llama "Mayflash fightstick".

Corte los cables del plastico blanco que esta arriba del circulo rojo, y los solde debajo de la placa. Pense que el problema era ese pero sigue igual. 

Espero que me podais ayudar. Saludos y gracias!


----------



## gaam (Dic 5, 2012)

Lo que marcas en rojo son dos resistencias de valor 0 (es decir, jumpers) y un capacitor (el cuadradito de color sin letras). Si calientan, significa que un componente esta demandando demasiada corriente (algo esta haciendo un cortocircuito) y esos componentes (2 x "0") es el punto mas debil y de ahi que se calientan. 

Verifica los componentes activos con un tester si estan en corto, o si hay una soldadura este haciendo corto (en la foto parece que no, pero debes inspeccionarlo de nuevo).
Si es el circuito que esta integrado a la plaqueta (un huevo negro redondo), estas frito, no hay reemplazo lamentablemente...espero que no.


----------



## Marce (Dic 15, 2012)

El 7mo cable de izquierda a derecha, no esta tocando?, o no hay manera de cambiar el grosor de esos cables por unos mas finos, y hacerlo mas cortitos?,


----------



## faustors (Dic 17, 2012)

A parte de los cortes (si algún cable está tocando al de al lado), a veces hay decapantes (si has usado alguno en la soldadura) que dan problemas de continuidad...


----------

